# Cambridge/Ely



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good reliable shops around the cambridge and ely area that have Exotic PEts and also Supplies like crickets and other live foods?


----------



## kidman (Sep 15, 2008)

Cambridge reptiles at Hardwick 
Fordham garden centre 
grumpys in Chesterton 
the pet shop on barnwell rd near mac d's 
shall I go on :lol2:
pm if need any more help I live in Soham Kev


----------



## jon33 (Jan 3, 2010)

pets at home in huntingdon,,and a couple of shops in march station road one is the best.only does live food and equipment though..


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Do the majority of these have reptiles at reasonable prices? and yeah i knew about the shop in hardwick but i haven't been there for years and didnt know if they still did the reps


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Prehistoric pets in spalding if you want Reps...lil bit out of cambridge but one of the best shops in the area imo. 
For livefood the pet shop in march is good on price.


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> Prehistoric pets in spalding if you want Reps...lil bit out of cambridge but one of the best shops in the area imo.
> For livefood the pet shop in march is good on price.


Hmm, i just looked on google maps and it says that it would take me 1hr 16mins to get to spalding from my house so i think that that is a bit far out at the moment because i have to wait until october 'till my driving test :gasp: sooooooooo long to wait -.-


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

i believe that the op asked for 'good' rep shops :whistling2:


----------



## zero (Aug 16, 2010)

*we went here at the weekend*

hi i just wanted to share this on here it is not that far from cambridge as i live near duxford but is is the best exotics pet shop i have come across and we have visited all of the cambridge ones im not sure if they sell live food 
Japanese Koi Company - Products - Service - Information i thought they only sold fish but it is worth a look at there website


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

as above i wouldn't go ANYWHERE in cambridge for anything reptile related.
I would travel to jap koi  its brilliant, far far better than the ''best ones'' in london.


----------



## erce (May 15, 2009)

Another vote for the Japanese Koi company, we go there just to have a look around, great selection of all sorts,


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Where abouts is the Japanese Koi Company?


----------



## zero (Aug 16, 2010)

The Japanese Koi Co‎

Hitchin Rd
Henlow, Bedfordshire SG16 6BB
01462 850 822
japanese-koi.co.uk‎


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Dan P said:


> Where abouts is the Japanese Koi Company?


youll have to travel to get there but its the only one i go to , i refuse outright to go to any others around here, all awful.


----------

